# Rosie and Cathy's October 2015 Litters



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

I was going to wait until they were weaned and post everything at once (in case of munchers), but I decided to go ahead and make a thread for the two litters. Both are due in the next 3 or so days.

The Agouti is Rosie, who isn't nearly large as the Recessive Yellow (Cathy). You'll have to excuse the low quality of the second photo...I've not been handling the blimp.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

So Rosie had one today when I checked. Either she's still in progress or it's a SMALL litter. More to come on that.

If it's only one I guess'll I just monitor for a milk band and move it to the other litter if they're born close enough in time for that to workout?

Edit: There is a milk band.

Second Edit: There were at least two; I found a hand.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

So the littler of one born on the 14th is still going strong and fed as of last night. I don't have the highest expectations, but he(?) is still going.

The blimp popped sometime last night, but I've not gone to do any inspections yet. She's a somewhat timid mouse, so I don't want to startle her unnecessarily.

Below is a picture of the solo child about 12 hours old.

Edit: The blimp unleashed 9-10 wiggling babies and two that didn't make it. I didn't notice milk bands, but I didn't pick anyone up either.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie's only child is doing fine, progressing how I would expect. Looks like a solid agouti male (notice the tip of the tail), but I've got very little experience sexing at this age. Photo is day 6.

The other litter is on day 2...I found 7 when i went through the nest today. Two have pink eyes, looked like mostly males.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie's only child is on day 11 and is an almost solid black (tip of tail) buck.

Cathy's litter looks like 4b/3d, but I'm not very confident of the sexing for them. Based on my sexing, the brindle's are 1b/1d (doe is closer in picture, i think?).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Those look like they are going to be pretty mice.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

This is the only child today. His eyes opened between noon yesterday and now.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! Look forward to follow their progress.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

I got out the pyrex pan and sexed some fuzzies today. Even for a first time around...it wasn't terribly difficult. The little dots on the belly are a dead give away, and you can do some distance comparisons to re-enforce that.

There are 4 bucks and 3 LOVELY does.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Brindles, huh? Wow... Well, I'm the first to admit I know very little about them and there are several genes that can cause it as well, to make it even more confusing. But should be A(vy), no? So is the father choc brindle maybe?


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay...so the update/questions today are about the only child...

1) A couple days ago, both of his eyes were open. Today, one eye is completely closed and the other is partially closed. Is this a sign of illness or something that _can_ happen developmentally?

2) At what age do they start to wander around? He's up to 15 days...and I never see him outside the house. He's perfectly active if I go get him and seems well fed/healthy.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

1) That's illness.
2) He'll start wandering as he weans over the course of the next week.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

I started with the easiest solution: warm water, qtip (Cotton bud appears to be the UK term, not sure qtip is used there?). Eyes were open normally in less than a minute, he still looks fine 2.5 hours later. There was no noticeable discharge. I'm going to check it again in the morning.

Edit: Yeah, he's fine. I had to go over his eye(s) twice.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

More Pictures. The litter of one (black) is on day 27, and will be separated from mum tomorrow. The others are on day 23.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Warm water from tap isn't good though. Lots more bacteria than cold. Better to boil and then let cool off if you don't want the cold.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, makes sense. He's fine now, anyhow.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay...last set of pictures. The does are 26 days old here.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Lovely little longhairs. =)


----------

